# Spring/alignment question?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

is it necassary to buy the alignment kit if lowering the car only about an inch? does it not have enough factory adjustment to get the correct specs with a mild lower? also, what spring company has a bigger drop than 1 inch, but is still a quality product? thanks!


----------

